
Oculus CTO John Carmack Sues ZeniMax for $22.5M - _pius
https://uploadvr.com/carmack-sues-zenimax/
======
wopwopwop
> In addition to those crimes, it was revealed by an independent court-
> appointed computer forensics expert, that upon receiving notice of the
> Oculus lawsuit, the files on Mr. Carmack’s Oculus computer were
> intentionally wiped–destroying the evidence, and that a sworn affidavit
> Carmack filed with the Court denying the wiping was false. The wiping
> occurred right after Mr. Carmack researched on Google how to wipe a hard
> drive.

Isn't Carmack supposed to be super techie? How does he fall for this?

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Ouch. He didn't know the dd command? He couldn't do something like

    
    
       dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk1 bs=1m
    

without consulting Google? He should definitely turn in his hacker badge.

Yes, that's crude, not subtle. I'm always in favor of nuking from orbit. It's
the only way to be sure.

